# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 dùng lệnh G96 bước tiến(F) bị giảm dần khi về tâm

## active

Máy tiện của e khi dùng lệnh g96 để nâng dần tốc độ trục chính khi về tâm xảy ra vấn đề là:
1: tốc độ tiến bàn X đúng ra phải tỉ lệ thuận với trục chính nhưng lại tỉ lệ ngịch
2: bước F bị giảm dần khi về tâm, đúng ra đó phải là hằng số
Ko biết e có setup sai mach3 ko, mong cao thủ chỉ giúp e
G21 G95
G48 S2000
G96 S100 M3
G0 X100. Z0.
G1 X0. F0.2
G0 Z0.5 Z100.
M5
M30
Chương trình e viết như vậy, ko biết có thiếu lệnh nào ko, e đính kèm video, ae xem giúp

----------


## CKD

G96 là CSS (Constant Surface Speed) hay nôm na là ổn định tốc độ bề mặt

Theo như trong clip mình thấy nó ổn mà.
X từ ngoài vào tâm thì nó tăng tốc spindle đó thôi.

Tốc độ tiến & spindle nó phụ thuộc vào nhau.

Clip của anh tây

----------


## active

> G96 là CSS (Constant Surface Speed) hay nôm na là ổn định tốc độ bề mặt
> 
> Theo như trong clip mình thấy nó ổn mà.
> X từ ngoài vào tâm thì nó tăng tốc spindle đó thôi.
> 
> Tốc độ tiến & spindle nó phụ thuộc vào nhau.
> 
> Clip của anh tây


Cái nan giải là e sử dụng G95( feed/rev) nên đáng lẽ spinde tăng tốc bai nhiêu thì X phải tăng theo bấy nhiêu để bảo toàn bước F chứ, F phải luôn là hằng số, tốc độ bàn X biến thiên tỉ lệ thuận với spinde thì mới ok nhưng máy e chạy ngược lại: tốc độ bàn X giữ nguyên, bước F giảm dần khi spinde tăng dần, e ko hiểu mình sai gì nữa

----------


## CKD

X tiến với tốc độ Feedrate ký hiệu là F.
Với G96, đơn vị của F là ms/min.

F & S sẽ thay đổi để đảm bảo tốc độ, vận tốc dài trên chu vi hiện tại luôn luôn gần đúng với tốc độ đã định trước.

Dể hiểu hơn thì chu vi càng lớn thì S sẽ càng nhỏ & ngược lại.

Muốn tăng độ chính xác, thì spindle phải có indexer để feedback tốc độ. Khi có indexer thì bật chức năng closedloop để kiểm soát tốc độ trục chính tốt hơn.

----------


## active

> X tiến với tốc độ Feedrate ký hiệu là F.
> Với G96, đơn vị của F là ms/min.
> 
> F & S sẽ thay đổi để đảm bảo tốc độ, vận tốc dài trên chu vi hiện tại luôn luôn gần đúng với tốc độ đã định trước.
> 
> Dể hiểu hơn thì chu vi càng lớn thì S sẽ càng nhỏ & ngược lại.
> 
> Muốn tăng độ chính xác, thì spindle phải có indexer để feedback tốc độ. Khi có indexer thì bật chức năng closedloop để kiểm soát tốc độ trục chính tốt hơn.


Máy e có indexer rồi, nhưng bước F cứ giảm dần khi về tâm, chạy như vậy cứ về tâm là càng bóng dần( bước F nhỏ dần)

----------

